# Anyone....................



## da_problemchild (Aug 6, 2005)

got a Chris Paul mix? I really wanna see some highlights of this guy.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well heres some short mixes of almost all the players drafted this year..most of them are like 1-2 minutes i think..
Link


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

They have this one play of Chris Paul where he is on a fastbreak and he has the ball in his right hand and then going FULL SPEED he goes between his legs to his left hand and doesnt miss a beat. That is a great clip.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> They have this one play of Chris Paul where he is on a fastbreak and he has the ball in his right hand and then going FULL SPEED he goes between his legs to his left hand and doesnt miss a beat. That is a great clip.



HAH. What, like Dan Dickau CAN'T do that?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dakota said:


> HAH. What, like Dan Dickau CAN'T do that?


Dickau taught Chris Paul that move, yes. In the Pantheon of great PG's there are no names more revered than that of DAN DICKAU.


----------

